# particularly Blurred sublimation Images and



## Chillisland (May 8, 2010)

Hello, i'm new to sublimation.
got a ricoh last friday and today my first mug in the press.
and 2 problems

particularly Blurred sublimation Images Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/4c14951663j

but only there, in the mug or other places are fine. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.

and then, one design the corners are not that black.
looks like, ink is missing or pale.
[URL]http://yfrog.com/7g61129766j
but there been no ink on the paper left.
how could this be happen? and you see on the second mug, there is no problem. 
only by the blue mug.
Yfrog Image : yfrog.com/jq31529962j

anybody have a idea, what i'm doing wrong here?
thanks


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

There could be a number of reasons why you have the result you have. 

I am assuming the following is true (please let me know if the assumption are wrong)
1.) The mug is polyester coated and is a high quality sublimation mug
2.) The printer driver settings are correct and all the powerdriver/icc profile settings are correct
3.) Sublimation inks were properly installed and the original OEM inks were never installed onto the printer
4.) Mug press is working fine. The temperature is even all around


If all the above is true... judging from the problems you are having and the images you provided, I would say your mug is not flat on the top and bottom edge of the mug (in other words, curves in on the top and the bottom). And thus near the edges, the image didn't transfer completely. 

Solution: Once you have wrapped the sublimation paper onto the mug, you can try to spray a little water at edges were the image doesn't transfer completely. This will make the paper conform to the edges of the mug and thus will allow better image transfer on parts of the mug that is not flat (curved inward).


----------



## Chillisland (May 8, 2010)

Joto Paper said:


> 1.) The mug is polyester coated and is a high quality sublimation mug
> 2.) The printer driver settings are correct and all the powerdriver/icc profile settings are correct
> 3.) Sublimation inks were properly installed and the original OEM inks were never installed onto the printer
> 4.) Mug press is working fine. The temperature is even all around



thanks for your fast reply!

1) high quality sublimation mug, no, not really, made in china, but coating looks ok.
2) yes, all fine
3) yes brand new with sub ink
4) brand new press, works well, as other mugs show no problems.


yes the edge is round on top, but some places it is not blurred, only there. same design other mug, it could be a nother place. 
i overprint for the moment 3 mm on top and button, should i not do this? i see, when the mug is in the press. the overlapping designs, start getting blurred on the paper. 
should i print, only the exact size for the mug?


for the left corner, i pressed more then one mug and all get the same error on this corner. other design, as the yellow one, i have no problems. if the mug, would not be even, then the other mug should be fine. but all, same problem, on blue design.


regards


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly, if the top blurry part is random, it is because the mug randomly curves more in random places. That is definitely to do with the mugs. It's difficult to produce mugs that are exactly the same especially with the top and bottom curves. Some mugs will curve in earlier at the top and bottom and some will stay flat. You get more consistent results with higher quality mugs. 

I assume you have pressed the yellow design more than once and the corners are consistently doing fine. Whereas you have pressed the blue design more than once and the corners are consistently not doing fine?
Is it the same file you are using and you just changed the color to make the two different designs or are they two different files?

It's very odd that one design works and the other doesn't work as well. Normally when I see this fading in the corner, 99 percent of the time it is to do with the heat press application.


----------



## Chillisland (May 8, 2010)

Joto Paper said:


> Exactly, if the top blurry part is random, it is because the mug randomly curves more in random places. That is definitely to do with the mugs. It's difficult to produce mugs that are exactly the same especially with the top and bottom curves. Some mugs will curve in earlier at the top and bottom and some will stay flat. You get more consistent results with higher quality mugs.


yep, this makes sense! been not thinking of this.



Joto Paper said:


> I assume you have pressed the yellow design more than once and the corners are consistently doing fine. Whereas you have pressed the blue design more than once and the corners are consistently not doing fine?
> Is it the same file you are using and you just changed the color to make the two different designs or are they two different files?
> 
> It's very odd that one design works and the other doesn't work as well. Normally when I see this fading in the corner, 99 percent of the time it is to do with the heat press application


yes the yellow is consistently fine and the blue is consistently *not* fine.
and both designs are *different* files, but same dimension.

thanks a lot
regards


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

I would check the files to see if anything has changed. Try zooming in on the corners and see if it is blurry. Get an sample of the black on each file and compare. If different try to change the black value to the yellow design. 

I still think it is to do with the heat press application, but if the results are consistently the same, it looks like it is to do with the graphic.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I've read that you are never suppose to go beyond the edges with the paper.


----------



## Chillisland (May 8, 2010)

Thanks both of you.
it is a mug problem and i should not overprint on the mug.

the color fading on the edge seems to be, that the mug been not placed well in the press.
still watching this part...

have a nice day
regards


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I got these dimensions from some dyesub site for image sizes for mugs.

11oz - 3 7/8 x 9 5/8
15 oz- 4 1/4 x 9 5/8

Also several sites have mug templates you can d/l for corel / ai or photoshop to help ensure the image is proper size.

Good Luck
Mark


----------

